# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Informacione mbi studimet ne Vjene!

## Trio

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

Jam e re ne kete forum prandaj edhe nuk e di nese po parashtroj pyetjet e mia ne vendin e duhur, prandaj ju kerkoj te falur nese po gaboj qe po shkruaj ketu.
Desha ti pyes ata te cilet kan informacione mbi studimet ne Vjene.
Kam mbaruar shkollen e mesme dhe po mendoj te vazhdoj studimet ne Vjene, prandaj do te ju lutesha per sa me shume informacione ne lidhje me studimet dhe dicka me shume nga pervoja juaj si student/e atje.
Kryesisht me intereson nese eshte i mundur studimi ne gjuhe angleze dhe jo ne gjuhen gjermane.

Ju falemnderit shume per kohen tuaj!
Ju pershendes nga Kosova e bukur!
Kisses to you all! :muah:

----------

